# Extremely Blessed



## blade3000

Hey guys my first time posting and I just started learning romanian a few days ago....for a girl of course.
Help me say a few things if you would be so kind.

Me: Buna Fromoasa
Her: Buna Ziuwa
Me: Ce mai Face?
Her:Good Si tu?
Me: "Extremely Blessed! Thanks for asking".

Or 

Her: Ce mai face?
Me: "I am sad....no one will speak to me about God"

or
Me: "Your language is difficult, but will continue to learn because I want to talk to you and....I don't give up easily".

I am in the process of learning the alphabet. Which is where everyone starts or should start, but I would like to say these things to her now and I need your help.


----------



## Rozalba

Hi "blade3000",

Here's the translation you've requested:

Me: Buna Fromoasa the correct form is: Buna frumoaso, but we never say this to a girl we really care about, it's like making fun of her... better use: Buna /Buna ziua (her name)
Her: Buna Ziuwa - Buna ziua (her name)
Me: Ce mai Face? - Ce mai faci?
Her:Good Si tu? - Bine merci/multumesc. Dar tu?
Me: "Extremely Blessed! Thanks for asking". - Sint/ma simt binecuvintat! Merci/Multumesc de intrebare. - Please keep in mind that we don't actually respond like this. I would suggest something like: Multumesc, la fel/Si eu la fel.

Or 

Her: Ce mai face? - Ce mai faci?
Me: "I am sad....no one will speak to me about God" - Sint trist...nimeni nu-mi va vorbi despre Dumnezeu. - this is the word-by-word translation, but I think what you really wanted to say was: Nimeni nu-mi va mai vorbi asa despre Dumnezeu. - give me more of your thoughts on this please, I'm not so sure what message you're trying to convey here.

or
Me: "Your language is difficult, but will continue to learn because I want to talk to you and....I don't give up easily". - Limba ta e/este dificila, dar voi continua sa o invat pentru ca/deoarece as vrea sa-ti (mai) vorbesc si ....eu nu renunt (asa de) usor la nimic.

I hope I've been of some help here. Don't give up hope, I am learning English (I 've just joined this web-site) and I can tell you for a fact that your beautiful language is not easy for us either.


----------



## blade3000

First off, Mutlumesc. This has been a great help and I knew I was spelling "Faci" wrong haha.

I can see how Buna Fromoaso could be taken as a joke to a woman, but then how do I express that I think she is beautiful in a greeting? I want to be able to say "Hello Beautiful" without it being insulting.

As for saying I am extremely blessed; I tell most people this because it is extremely true. Perhaps though I can re-word it like "I am blessed beyond worth and grateful to be alive" - "Ma simt binecuvintat dincolo de valoare şi recunoscător pentru a fi în viaţă"? 

What I meant by "no one will speak to me about God" is that people at my job say they are christian and yet refuse to speak about Him or his works in their lives and I wish to convey that. Perhaps I can reword it to something like "No one here(in reference to the place I work) will talk with me God and it trully saddens me. My heart yearns to hear how he has blessed my sister's lives". - I wouldn't even know where to begin on how to translate that one!

Thank you for your help! No I have heard english is one of the most difficult languages to learn because of all the influences of other cultures in it's vocabulary, however it is possible if you refuse to give up.


----------



## farscape

(_This time following the forum rules; I'm starting from the beginning, for consistency_)

Me: Buna Fromoasa
Bună frumoaso! - _As mentioned already, in this context "frumoaso" can  give some undesirable conotations and unless you're very familiar with  the person it should not be used. You could say "_fată frumoasă_" - it's bit softer and less risky but only if she is of the same age or younger than you. Otherwise it's safer to stick with _soră followed by her first name_ to show that you are talking to her as believer, or a man of God. Others may have different ideas._ 
 Her: Buna Ziuwa
Bună Ziua (_the use of diacritical signs is not optional_  )
 Me: Ce mai Face?
Ce mai faci?
 Her:Good Si tu?
Bine, dar tu?
 Me: "Extremely Blessed! Thanks for asking".
Mă simt (de-a dreptul) binecuvântat, mulţumesc de întrebare. (Sounds a bit odd but not foreign).

 Or 

 Her: Ce mai face?
Ce mai faci?
 Me: "I am sad....no one will speak to me about God"
Sunt trist... Nimeni nu vrea să-mi vorbească despre Dumnezeu.

 or
 Me: "Your language is difficult, but will continue to learn because I want to talk to you and....I don't give up easily".
Limba română (ta) e dificilă dar am să continui s-o învăţ pentru că vreau _să pot_ vorbi cu tine... Nu mă dau bătut (aşa) uşor.

 "No one here(in reference to the place I work) will talk  with me God and it trully saddens me. My heart yearns to hear how he has  blessed my sister's lives"

_This phrase it's a bit more difficult to translate_:

Nimeni, din cei de aici, nu vrea să vorbescă cu mine despre Dumnezeu, şi  asta mă mâhneşte de-a dreptul. Inima mea tânjeşte să audă cum a  binecuvântat El viaţa surorilor mele. (_sisters' lives - I suppose?_)

"I am blessed beyond worth and grateful to be alive" - "Mă simt  binecuvântat dincolo de valoare şi recunoscător pentru a fi în viaţă"?

_And here one notch higher: a direct translation is not possible here_:

Sunt (Mă simt?) binecuvântat peste poate şi mulţumesc Domnului (sunt recunoscător) că trăiesc.


Best,

.


----------



## blade3000

scoate în evidenţă! Mulţumesc, sir. I would be jealous if it were not a sin.
Do you have a direct translation of fată? She is indeed my age.

Also the words in parathesis () are those meant to replace the previous word for emphesis or be said to create emphasis if needed?


----------



## farscape

fată -> girl



The words in parenthesis are 2nd choice variants; sometimes added for keeping with the English original, sometimes just to give another (second) choice. Unless you really know what your doing, they should be discarded if you use the translation.

Best,

.


----------



## blade3000

Thank you again Rozalba and farscape. I have a lot of work to do sounding out these translations, but you two have been great. I doubt this will be my last post on the forum!


----------



## june green

blade3000 said:


> Thank you again Rozalba and farscape. I have a lot of work to do sounding out these translations, but you two have been great. I doubt this will be my last post on the forum!


Just wanted to give you a shout from the valley of the sun, great information. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rozalba

Bună blade3000,

Mulţumesc for your kind words. I will be around and happy to help you out if I can. 

With regard to your topic here I would like to add that Romanians start a conversation in a very open manner and they are straight forward from the very beginning whether they talk to a loved one or to a perfect stranger. In English you start by saying usually something like" Hi, how are you?" "Good, and you?" "Good" - and you say this as courtesy, even if you have let's say a bad headache or someone dear you has died, whereas in Romanian we would really say what we truly feel:"Bună, ce mai faci?" " Oh, not so well-and you begin - I've had a terrible headache and couldn't sleep well last night therefore now I'm dead tired" or" Not good at all, my dearest friend has died and I cried all night". We don't take this as a negative or impolite thing to say on the contrary we appreciate the honesty of the other one. I am telling you all this because I suggest that instead of saying "Hi beautiful" which we agreed is not proper to say in this case, you can be open to your friend and share some of the things that bother you in that moment - she will definitely appreciate you for just being yourself. It doesn't mean that we expect help or pity - no, nothing like this. It's just being you, it's that simple.

Good luck with the translations,


----------



## misadro

Welcome to Rozalba and to Blade.
Just two points I would like to make if I may. First, to commend Farscape on “fata frumoasă,” which is perfect. I was thinking myself of “frumoasa mea,” but Farscape outdone me before I could intervene.  
Then, I would disencourage the use of “soră,” as to an Orthodox Christian it rings the bell of conversion to neo-Protestant cults. Unless you are working in this direction, my advice is that you should not use it.


----------

